# If you won the lottery would you give your husband/ wife half and just leave?



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Wondering if others felt this way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

If I won the lottery I am definitely not leaving my wife!
That would be bad karma.

However, if our marriage was terrible and we had irreconcilable differences, I wouldn't wait until I bought the lottery ticket.
I would leave _before_
Haha!


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

It would be bad karma if you left without splitting it. But if you split it straight down the middle I don't think karma would come into play.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Money had nothing to do with why we got together. Why would having money be a reason to break apart?


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Say your marriage is very rocky and you came into a ton of money....would that make the decision to leave a whole lot easier? Just a silly what if question.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't plan on letting my marriage get to the point where I will ever want to answer this question.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

Why would you Ritchie?

Instead, why don't you be one awesome man who crafts a great marriage by tending your your wife's needs and ask her to do the same with you.

Date her often and romance her.

Be a super father.

Create a brilliant family.

Then, if you ever win the lottery........enjoy it with them all.


Your question actually sounds like a cop out fantasy. That life will be good if you just dump what you have and move on.
It won't because where ever you go.....there YOU are.

YK?


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

I am a great father by the way. It was just a silly question chattycathy not a question to jump to conclussions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clarabelle (Dec 9, 2012)

a sigh of relief...yes! i wouldnt worry as much about what im going to do the next time he meets another person & decides he needs to leave! i always say to him,"okay, go on then," and i begin to make arrangements but im always holding my breath knowing its gonna be rough not being able to pay the bills but with a lottery ticket??? id give him his half and play it cool til he starts up again, them id leave with a smile! id probably take myself on a trip to hawaii or something! you know, its funny you ask, this is one of my fantasies- having that kind of security, a soft place to fall back on!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

If someone was in an extremely rocky marriage & they were really looking for a way out & didn't have the resources... I'd say winning the lottery would be a catalyst in the eminent break-up/divorce.

But me, personally? No. I think we'd have some he could spend on "whatever" some I could spend & share with family,... and put a bulk away for investments... Of course.. Kid would get a trust account first off. That way, he could go to college if he wanted to.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

I am not sure what a great father would be doing considering leaving their mommy after winning the lottery.

A good father would tend to his marriage and create a stable family unit for the kids.

Not fantasize about dumping the boring wife.

I know you and your wife have sought marriage counseling but you obviously have not gotten good guidance in creating a romantic, wonderful marriage.

Keep seeking it.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

richie33 said:


> Say your marriage is very rocky and you came into a ton of money....would that make the decision to leave a whole lot easier? Just a silly what if question.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We've worked hard on the marriage issues we had so our marriage isn't rocky. If we won a lot of money, we would be overjoyed. I have a long list of things I would use the money for and so does he. Wish god or the universe or whatever would send us the money now. :rofl:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *richie33 said*: If you won the lottery would you give your husband/ wife half and just leave?


If I had a lousy miserable marriage & the financial is what was preventing me from getting out... then YES... I would do just that.

Thankfully I/we don't feel this way...

We married when husband was making peanuts in a Grocery store, it was never about $$... we shared it all for the last 20 + yrs...we've always been on the lower income side...but managed better than people we knew making much more.... If we won, we'd still be sharing & carefully planning / spending - as we always have. 

We are in the thick of the Marcellus shale Gas well drilling boom ... if we get a well on our land (possibility)... it will be like hitting the lottery for us (so we've been told over & over).....big money in royalties.







We are not used to big cash like that.... but I can't see us being the type to go Crazy...we'll keep our feet on the ground. Just enjoy more traveling, Remodel a little.... help some friends, College funds covered. 

I doubt we'd even buy a new car!


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd give him the whole thing, then he can manage how he wanted to or we'd go about it together. Our bank account is in both our names. He is the only one that works and I can basically buy anything I want with in reason of course. However, I'm a saver and I don't like spending money unless it is something I can use for the kids/hubby or the house. I do prefer living frugally, so I never would win the lottery. I never buy tickets and you can't win if you don't play.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

richie33 said:


> Say your marriage is very rocky and you came into a ton of money....would that make the decision to leave a whole lot easier?


In a word..*YES*. I'd be filing tomorrow. It would be the end of a long nightmare, the answer to my dreams. Believe me, I've dreamed about this many times. 

Why? My story is in this thread:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/relationships-addiction/61362-i-feel-shattered-3.html

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/life-after-divorce/62612-after-2-years-its-finally-going-happen.html

I'd finally be able to get on with life and live it to the fullest. My kids would be provided for. We'd all have peace. A peaceful life. Peace of mind..just PEACE. 

And it would be the most awesome Christmas EVAR! :smthumbup: :yay:

My husband is pretty much doing a great job of ruining THIS Christmas AGAIN. Though it's not as bad as it was 2 years ago. I guess everything is relative. 

I played the 550 million dollar Powerball a few weeks back. It was fun talking to my daughter about what we'd do with all that money.

If I had to give him half, I wouldn't fight it but he came into money a few years back via an inheritance and while he did spend some of it on me and the kids it was mostly to atone for his sins or to include us in HIS plans. He made it clear that it was HIS money, to do what HE wanted and if we didn't like it, it was too bad. 

I'd give him enough to live on but I'd wouldn't stay married to him. After 25 years of Hell it's time to end it. Heck, I'm doing it without the lottery money.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

chattycathy its a question. Other posters seem to have opinions. No reason to stalk through old posts and read peoples history. My wife is my wife not my mommy. You seem to want to make things personal. Go elsewhere.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

Of course not, we would enjoy the money together and I would try to give some portion to charity.


----------

